# Mercedes brake pads and disks, plus tyres



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

After being quoted ridiculous price from Gargash Mercedes for new brake pads and disks, plus tyres, what are the alternatives?

Looking for cheaper reputable garages that will use decent parts and deliver a good service at a fraction of the cost of Mercedes.

Same for tyres, any recommendations?

Thanks all,


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I have a guy, he normally picks up and drops my car off, they based in Al Quoz, they use original parts, have someone for tyres as well if you interested PM me ill pass on the details.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't know if they have Mercedes brake parts, but Millenium Tyre Tuning in Al Quoz. I went there recently to fix my tires and was duly impressed. The customer service was pretty good. They on the street behind the dealerships. Their email address is [email protected] (I haven't tried the email to see if it works). 

I would recommend stopping by and asking.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice one guys, will keep a note of this for future reference


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

Just another thought, Check the price of a brand called ebcbrakes online and if you find it suitable buy yourself a set and change them on any local garage.
Ebc brakes usually have oem replacements and other sporty alternatives, they all usually last a little bit longer than oem parts and provide very good performance.


----------

